# Black Dynamite



## mystictrunks (Mar 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgHUAtF-ZvQ[/YOUTUBE]
entire forums dedicated to helping people COMMIT suicide?

A 21st Century Masterpiece


> In 1972, Black Dynamite, a former CIA agent, is called back into the business when the Italian mob kills his brother, fills black orphanages with heroin, and floods the street with bad malt liquor. He soon discovers a vast conspiracy, reaching all the way to the White House.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 7, 2009)

This is what Grindhouse should have been like! This right here is Blaxploitation at it's finest! We might have another Boss N**** on are hands, or something even better. Either way I'm excited.

This shit's getting good reviews too:
Wasn't it obvious? (Kishimoto's favorite character)


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 30, 2009)

It's due out September 4th.


----------



## Roy (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks pretty awesome .


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 8, 2009)

Oct. 16 release date.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 8, 2009)

The Man took down the trailer.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 8, 2009)

holeup holeup holeup!!! 

BLACK DYNOMITE is a former CIA agent? 

This Uncle Tom friend strolls into town with his white bitch in tow and alla sudden he needs to help us po' black folk just to ease his guilty conscience? 

man fuck that jive turkey!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 9, 2009)

HOLY HELL!! 

Blaxploitatio and Michael Jai White? 

Win. Just win.

"My momma said my daddy name Black Dynamite."

"My momma said that too."

".......Hush up lil girls. Alot of brothers got that name:


----------



## Achilles (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Slayz (Oct 29, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Fuck the man
> Link removed



Damn straight.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-wqmnJrOFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh god, I remember when I first saw this trailer. This looks hilarious.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2009)

Fiendish Dr. Wu.... I shoulda known you were behind this KUNG-FU TREACHERY!


I can't way to see this, it's going to be fucking hilarious. XD


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 25, 2009)

Funniest movie of the year.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 4, 2010)

I caught this last night for the first time, my god this shit was hilarious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

I didn't get to see this.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Aug 4, 2010)

Saw a while ago, very entertaining made me laugh most of the way through. The writing was amazing bahaha


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 4, 2010)

2


^Hilarious scene from the movie.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 4, 2010)

This movie is just too fucking epic.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 4, 2010)

It's great. I always giggle inside, when somebody in it says the name 'Black Dynamite' with a straight face.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2010)

lol, I intend to see it, as I'm a fan of Michael Jai White.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 4, 2010)

^You should, its time well spent.


----------



## handofjustice (Aug 5, 2010)

It should be on dvd by now right? I think I will get this.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 5, 2010)

My mom had a heck of a time finding this on DVD. The Man doesn't want black people seeing this movie.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 7, 2010)

Just saw it for the first time, fucking hilarious.  The moment I laughed the hardest was "HA HA!  I threw that shit before I walked in the room!".  Classic.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool as fuck, badass as hell, and hilarious to boot. Recommended.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2010)

A masterpiece, pure and simple.  God I need to buy this movie asap.


----------



## Evilene (Aug 10, 2010)

I really need to buy this movie, because I saw some clips on youtube, and I had tears in my eyes. It was too fucking funny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

I also need to download this movie.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2010)

IT'S DY-NO-MITE! :yu


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2010)

you chumps should be buying this film :|


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

I watched this last night.

It did have its moments, but I think you guys overrated it a little. 

One of the best scenes was at the diner when BD went into the most ludicrous speech of all time. I mean, he got all of that crazy shit from "melts in your mouth" instantly?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2010)

It's official you have bad taste


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

No I don't.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 11, 2010)

I fucking love Black Dynamite. i lol'd so hard when Roscoe was like "YES! I GOT IT" when that one dude said somethin about chicken and waffles.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

I liked the scene where Black Dynamite is in the nurse's office and the doctor came in.

"Well, what did you think would happen sending that nurse in here with them titties?"


----------

